# Escort Cosworth.



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

*Escort Cosworth. (New pics added!!!)*

I've traveled to Scotland to help my Dad do some work in his garage in his new house where we store a concours condition Escort Cosworth. We had to take the car out of the garage for a day and a half whilst we worked inside (putting it back in before it got dark and frosty in the evening) so before tucking the car back up for winter we had to give it a maintenance wash and dry. I only took a couple of pictures as it was bloody cold and we had to work quickly together as the water was freezing around us. The car was dried and put away in the garage, undcover, where it will stay until April. As I say I didn't take many pics and they were on my phone so aren't great quality but thought I'd share what I took.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cracking motor mate one of these dream cars :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A stunning example in a rare color, never seen many in red during it's heyday.:car:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice always fancied one of these


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

:argie: Stunning car :argie:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

DDG!!:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Am I right in saying because this has the later style badges at the rear, it's the small turbo with the plastic engine cover?

Stunning btw


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Lovely well kept example, a credit to you.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

JwilliamsM said:


> Am I right in saying because this has the later style badges at the rear, it's the small turbo with the plastic engine cover?
> 
> Stunning btw


Yes, not many would have picked up on the badges so that's impressive knowledge! The easiest way to tell is the door mirrors went from a bigger, boxier look to rounder, sleeker ones and the fuel filler changed from something you removed with the key to a flap. There's no hard and fast rule though as when Karmen made the car for Ford they changed over the parts when they ran out of what they had so there are some big turbo she with small turbo badges, door mirrors etc.



Vossman said:


> Lovely well kept example, a credit to you.


It's pretty much all my Dad to be fair. He has done most of the work for the last 17 years that we have had it. I just help out for a couple of days when I'm up visiting. My detailing addiction comes from him.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning car bud:argie:


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

That is a truly enviable car. Hopefully in April you'll get a chance to take some more photos of it and post them up.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

DTB said:


> That is a truly enviable car. Hopefully in April you'll get a chance to take some more photos of it and post them up.


Hopefully, I'm trying to get Dad to allow me to show it. I fancy a national RS concours event as it's good enough but he had 2 RS's stolen in the 90s so doesn't like people knowing much about it.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Yes, not many would have picked up on the badges so that's impressive knowledge! The easiest way to tell is the door mirrors went from a bigger, boxier look to rounder, sleeker ones and the fuel filler changed from something you removed with the key to a flap. There's no hard and fast rule though as when Karmen made the car for Ford they changed over the parts when they ran out of what they had so there are some big turbo she with small turbo badges, door mirrors etc.
> 
> .


nice tip! i know a little bit about these, one of my all time favourite cars so i know a bi more about these than other marques, but as i've never had one i'm not that knowledgeable.

on my bucket list to drive one


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, enough said.


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Cracking job!

My dad has a "monte" which is a big turbo shell but has a small turbo engine! He has owned it from new so know it was like that from the factory :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Lovely car you and your dad have there. I wish I'd kept my moonstone blue Cossie, as much as it emptied my wallet when the warranty expired back in the early 90s, I could forgive it now..


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. All time dream car, always wanted one! 

There are 2 near by, so I get to be upset often :lol:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Boostaholic said:


> Cracking job!
> 
> My dad has a "monte" which is a big turbo shell but has a small turbo engine! He has owned it from new so know it was like that from the factory :thumb:


Dad had a big turbo brand new but it was his daily driver so he got rid of it 3 years later. This one was bought when it was 4 years old with 2k miles on the clock. It has every optional extra on it which as you'll know is very rare and it has 16k on the clock.



s70rjw said:


> Lovely car you and your dad have there. I wish I'd kept my moonstone blue Cossie, as much as it emptied my wallet when the warranty expired back in the early 90s, I could forgive it now..


Monnstone was always my favourite colour of the Sierras. Absolutely love those!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Absolutely stunning car and from the few photos you have posted it looks to be in superb condition.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning example mate and is a credit to your Dad.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning Car👌👌


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

very envious


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Very nice :thumb:, not many originals left now.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Lovely to see a fellow owner, mines not standard but cared for just like yours and as near to concourse as can be but mine gets used, albeit not in the wet.



Nice to see them.

Carl


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting. That is a stunning car!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

mechrepairs said:


> Lovely to see a fellow owner, mines not standard but cared for just like yours and as near to concourse as can be but mine gets used, albeit not in the wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get the link to work.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I can’t either


----------



## PP200t (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow!!! I’d give anything for one of these. Looks a credit to you. I remember years ago a 21year old lad I knew bought one. Could hardly afford the petrol let alone the insurance so ended up selling it.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

mechrepairs said:


> Lovely to see a fellow owner, mines not standard but cared for just like yours and as near to concourse as can be but mine gets used, albeit not in the wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think it was meant to be this


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lovely example. Well done to you and your dad for looking after it so well


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Definitely one of my favourite cars, and certainly an iconic one; wish I owned one.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Raised some eye brows back in 1992.
It had same 0-60 as the respected V8 Ferrari 348


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Crackin motor,had a sierra sapphire rs cosworth 4x4 a few years ago...wish i bought a escort cosworth after that as they were still affordable then.thanks for posting 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a credit to your dad and you for that matter for helping him by keeping it in good condiction. would love one of these and that looks like its just come fresh out the factory


----------



## Arwel (Nov 22, 2016)

It is a lovely example, very striking in red too.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

How can one car still stir so much emotion after so long.....

LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

sevenfourate said:


> How can one car still stir so much emotion after so long.....
> 
> LOVE IT !!!!


I see it every time I take it out. So many people really love it. It's very different to the mini though as when I'm out in that everyone loves it, everyone wants to ask about it or tell you that they had one where as the Cossie gets bigger reactions but only through a certain age group.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Well there's car porn right there. Going for an inordinate amount of money nowadays let alone a concourse condition Cossie. 

Stick it in the garage and watch it's value soar. Lovely example thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Automotive pornography....... and we love it!!!


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

If it’s a full concours car get some pictures up of the underside, under bonnet etc, a concours car is a beautiful thing especially a red Escort Cosworth.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

robbo777 said:


> If it's a full concours car get some pictures up of the underside, under bonnet etc, a concours car is a beautiful thing especially a red Escort Cosworth.


I don't really have many photos to post at the moment but here goes.

Here is the car taken about 2 years ago with the original front splitter set up. We normally put on the carbon fibre one for when it's on the road (yes carbon fibre and not the fibre glass crap) as the hockey sticks, upper and lower splitter are worth about £2k so don't run the risk of clipping a rabbit or something.



Here is it with the carbon fibre splitter. The keen eyed will notice that it doesn't have the blanking plates on the lower grill on this photo. They are incredibly rare and I didn't get a set for it until recently.







Interior shot showing the very rare passenger airbag. Probably the rarest of optional extras.



Unfortunately I've only got 2 under bonnet picks available at the moment. The 1st one was after a test so this was honestly the worst condition its ever been in. I'd been having issues keeping the colour on the turbo cover and had been told to try aerospace 303. The turbo cover was treated and then the car taken for a long run (a couple of hundred miles, which for a 16k mile concours condition car is to the moon and back!). I took the photo afterwards to show what happened and as you can see the turbo cover went back to faded. I showed the photo around and sought advice and Gyeon Jeremy helped me out and I took the next shot after using Gyeon prep and Gyeon Q2 trim. What a difference!

After aerospace 303 and a long run



After Gyeon prep and trim.



Tucked up in it's old garage (my parents moved a few months ago). Those are genuine framed dealer posters and a genuine working dealership Ford light.



Next sat next to what became our next project.



I don't have any underbody shots at all as I'm not into underbody restoration on an original car. I like them and if the car is a restoration or modified car then yes but not on this. This has all the original paint and sealer still there. Every year we have it put on a ramp and use a paint brush to put on a thin coat of clear wax oil and take off any excess so that it's protected but you can see its original. Dependant on work commitments I may get back up in march to do more work on it. If I do I'll take plenty other photos then.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! Nice to see an original mint example. Looks so fresh. I assume you let it stretch its legs and flex its muscles every so often. Nice to see it used and maintained so well. So many tucked away and hardly used. 

Credit to you.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks amazing, thank you for showing us more pictures.

I had that poster on my wall growing up!


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow, wow, wow! I can only reiterate what everyone else has already said - stunning!
The colour is stunning too.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Absolutely stunning that!! Dream car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

awesome


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, looking better every time I see this motor, I wouldn't be surprised if Ford weren't interested in having this one back to add to their collection. I don't think you will ever see the likes of this in present cars, as technology just moves on so fast these days, parts just wont exist in another 30 years, plus everything will be electric, and what confuses me, is where all this electricity is going to come from.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a friend with a red escort cosworth. Literally hasn't moved in 10 years. It's only done 10k and sits on carpet in the garage llandudno way. I only have 1 photo where I threw the cover off the rear corner. It's in showroom condition.

Added picture to my gallery


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

I worked opposite a main Ford dealer in the 90`S , drove one of these, its still my favorite car of all time and have a die cast version of this in my lounge to this day


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Hopefully this has worked!

Here's an old picture of dad's Monte at Castle Coombe I don't have any recent ones unfortunately.

His has all the options as well (ac,pas airbag and cd player.) no leather option on the monte.

Love the mini as well! Is it a 500? Super collectable as well :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Boostaholic said:


> Hopefully this has worked!
> 
> Here's an old picture of dad's Monte at Castle Coombe I don't have any recent ones unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Love the monte! :thumb:

The mini isn't a 500 unfortunately. It was on the front cover of mini magazine and featured in another issue of mini magazine a few years before we got it. It has a few cosmetic mods (500 brake light, 7x13 superlights, brightwork etc) but then got sent off for the 90BHP conversion from the works s including 4 pot Cooper brakes. It is bloody quick and a real head turner.


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm so tempted to get a mini but the dreaded rust and sky high prices scares me :lol:

I'd really love a red Monte Carlo it would look great next to dad's


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Well what an absolute gem this is, I couldn’t agree more with not touching it at all. Don’t get me wrong I love what the full concours ford boys do but full originality is where I love to see what sort of life the cars had.

My old man also has a small turbo lux cosworth with around 13K miles, and we haven’t touch that. Only mishap was when my mum drove it years ago and destroyed the lower splitter. As you stated not something you can pick up these days, he refused to pay I think £700 years ago for which would have been one of the last ones “new” from a dealership (was on eBay but was new old stock)


----------

